# 2000 starcraft fishmaster 196



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

Im about to purchase one and was wondering what anyone here might have to say about this boat. Is 12,000 a good price? Great shape and hardly used. 150 hp salt merc XL. bimini with side curtains, gps/sonar, 2 canon elec. riggers. No kicker or bow mount (which I will be needing). The guy says it has about 10 hrs on it!
I need a boat to handle Lake Michigan and something versitile to fish the rivers and cast and verticle jig. I also like to flyfish open water and the big open bow looks like I could accomplish that as well. I would love to hear your opinions as this is a big purchase I hope to be using for many years!
Thanks
John


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Fishmasters are definitely boats designed with big water in mind. Fishmasters are a higher freeboard version of the Superfisherman. There have been a few of 2000 superfishermen (including my old one and a couple of guys at WC) with an issue where the bulkhead from the bow casting platform hitting the chine from the inside, and the port side longitudnal stringer in the same area coming unriveted. On mine the bulhead hit the chine enough to eventually put a split in the chine. I haven't ever heard of it in a fishmaster, but look at the chines carefully.



> something versitile to fish the rivers and cast and verticle jig. I also like to flyfish open water and the big open bow looks like I could accomplish that as well.


A high freeboard tin boat is a bear to get precise boat control with in any kind of breeze. It would be especially tough to keep it under control enough to go slow enough to strip streamers while working along structure. I would really be looking at a glass multispecies boat or a sub 20' CC if I were you, they are a lot easier to slow down in the wind enough to fly fish out of, and plenty seaworthy for any day on the big water you would be taking a fishmaster out. And they ride a heck of a lot better too.


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

dont get to spend nearly enough time on her, but when I do....its heaven! Its set up for salmon and walleyes.

mine has the Merc 125 saltwater 2+ 2 which means no trolling motor. another plus


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Love FIJI's boat.

Had it out last night in Holland trolling and casting for eyes. Only 1 fish, but it was a big one. It has the 125 on it and goes good, a 150 should scream. Set it up with riggers, tracks for divers, and a bird tree for running boards. Kicker would be great, but I run bags to slow down and in the wind. Had it down to 1.3 with the bags last night. Overall trolls great on a deep, wide platform. Does great when it's ugly and we can't fish the 14'-16' too. Trolls really nice with the bow electric on the tight breaklines too.

Price sounds good too.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Here is the pricing for the boat, motor and trailer. 

MSRP: $31,035
Wholesale Low: $11,820
Wholesale Hight: $14,050
Retail: $17,430

You could throw an extra $1K - $2K on top of those prices with the downriggers and such. 

If it is in pristene condition you can ad up to 10-15% on top of the prices below. I would say he has this boat priced to move and I would jump on it if I were you.


----------



## addicted2ice (Jun 2, 2009)

In 2007 paid $14,000 for a 2002 Monark King 190, 125 mercury w/9.9 kicker, & loaded for big lake fishing..... Sounds like a good deal to me, especially with the 150.

Put a 55lb minn kota on the front (that I almost ruined) but it makes a great all around boat. Went Crappie fishing last weekend and will be heading to Saginaw Bay this weekend.

fyi. Starcraft owns Monark boats and they are almost Identical.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

I have the same boat but with the 125hp. 

I think the boat is great and have had no problems with it (knocking on wood). I paid $11,000 for it 5 years ago and it came with 2 Scotty electric downriggers and two big jon manual riggers bimini and side curtains.

I think the $12,000 is a little pricey. I'd check the blue book values and negotiate based on that.

I mostly use the boat for Lake Michigan salmon and Erie walleye. Its easy to trailer and can handle the waves. I've had guys at the boat launch offer to buy it but there is no way I'll part with it.

Get the boat.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

if you pass, do you mind sending me the link or contact info? i've been looking at this model for myself...


----------



## suckerbass (May 30, 2003)

ask to take it out for a test drive. Only 10 hours in 10 years? That scares me. Low hours can be worse than high hours.


----------



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

test drive on monday...thanks for all the replies!


----------

